# Stereotenax & Voigtländer, Compur, Info wanted



## berra77 (Dec 2, 2012)

Hi everyone

I have got these two cameras and just wanted to check if anyone has any good info on these and if there is any collecting value in these ?

I though the Stereocamera was cool looking but the workmanship on the Voigtländer is very impressive.


Thanks

Bjorn


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 2, 2012)

Looks like a Voigtländer Avus - Camerapedia and Goerz Stereo-Pocket-Tenax - Camerapedia


----------

